
Why Does macOS Catalina Use Zsh Instead of Bash? Licensing - valiant-comma
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2019/06/04/why-does-macos-catalina-use-zsh-instead-of-bash-licensing/
======
accrual
> Given that macOS developers have been using a shell that’s older than a
> decent bottle of Scotch, this is obviously a huge selling point.

Wouldn't most macOS developers install their preferred shell as a part of
setting up a new Mac? I am not a macOS developer but I feel you'd run into the
limits of Bash 3.2 pretty quickly when standing up a new environment.

~~~
st3fan
Maybe if you are a Pro Bash user ... personally I would not notice any
difference.

------
st3fan
It is also a better shell :-)

